# Look what came in the mail today...............



## dc1502

Who wants to build a new bow? Just recieved some zebra wood lams and a riser to match . If enough people want to see how it's done I can do this as a build-along and post the progress here.


----------



## SpecTakleLure

Sign me up brother Dave. We have seen the end result and I for one would appreciate you taking the time to share the building process with us. Thanks...


----------



## RB II

Sign me up too.


----------



## bountyhunter

I always enjoy build alongs........even if they don't sink in my thick head....lol


----------



## TXPalerider

Heck, I'm in! But, I suffer from the same affliction bountyhunter does.


----------



## Chris-Chris

I would love to see how its done- thanks


----------



## Delta Elite

I'd like to see this also.


----------



## SoClose

Would really like to see this as well. where do you purchase the wood?


----------



## dc1502

I use various suppliers from across the country,Just depends on what I am needing for a specific bow. Kenny's custom archery in MO. has been a very good source for bow wood.


----------



## dc1502

Ok here we go......................So we have all of our materials ready. First I normally order my lams full length but I decide to order these in half so I will need to skarfe join all of the parallel lams that will be on the back of the bow . I start by grinding both lams together .I will use CA glue to join the lams. For this bow I will need to join 2 sets my outer lam (zbra wood) and the core (maple).


----------



## dc1502

After the lams are clamped I move on to making the riser . For this bow I am using a solid piece of zebra . First I will lay the template out, then I cut it out on the band saw.


----------



## dc1502

Now that I have the riser rough cut I will unclamp the lams and sand the glue joints with a block and 60grt .


----------



## dc1502

Moving back to the riser I will start the sanding process. I use two sanders for preparing the riser a spindle sander and a belt sander. The object here is to grind the riser until it fits perfect in the lower half of the form. Another critical point is tapering the fade-outs of the riser until they are paper thin.


----------



## dc1502

Here is a pic of the riser ready to go perfectly matching my form.


----------



## dc1502

In the morning I will get everything ready for the glue-up and place the whole thing in the oven............................Stay tuned. Here are a couple of pics of the rod building shop.


----------



## dc1502

And more....................


----------



## dc1502

Ok, back to this bow. So now i'll wax and prep the form,once this is done I will preheat the laminations in the hotbox. Next I get them all layed out and mix my epoxy. I coat each side of the lams and stack them in the form. After the last lams are on the form I will place the pressure strips on top and tape everything in place. After the tape I place the hose and top of the form on the lower form and inflate the hose to 60psi. Then the whole thing goes in the oven for 4hrs.


----------



## dc1502

Pics of bow form going into the oven..................


----------



## dc1502

Now, after the four hour curing in the oven I can remove the form and allow it to cool to room temp. After the form and bow has cooled I can pull the new bow (which is actually a bow blank) off of the form and prepare it for edge sanding.


----------



## dc1502

In the next couple of days I will post up the sanding and shaping portion. Pretty cool huh?


----------



## Danny O

dc1502 said:


> ...Pretty cool huh?


Very cool, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## TXDRAKE

WOW!!! Very Cool!!!


----------



## rvd

Very cool


----------



## Tombstone

Good stuff! Thanks for allowing us to follow along


----------



## dc1502

I should have some more to post later today ,I will start the shaping process.Srry for the delay we have been hanging stands.


----------



## dc1502

Ok,I did not get very many pics of the riser shaping process..........srry. The next photos take you through the shaping of the riser and adding the deer antler tip overlays as well as the overlay on the back of the bow which is zbra wood.


----------



## dc1502

And a couple more..............I will get some pics of the finishing process up as soon as I can .Thanks for checking this out ,if anyone is wanting a custom I can make room for about 3-4 more before my forms get put up for season. Prices start at $375 for action wood and blk glass and $425 for clear glass and exotic woods. 14 day turnaround on orders.


----------



## devil1824

Very cool! I'm ready to get my recurve out now. I have a friend that has been trying to build a recurve and he is having some issues to say the least. Lol! The riser broke on the first one. He's gonna like this.


----------



## dc1502

Finally back I have some pics that I will add in the AM. Hope everyone did well this year!!!!


----------



## SpecTakleLure

Thanks for sharing... Are your bows set-up for Fast Flite strings? Those antler tips look great!


----------



## Treyspop77

Dave,
What's up? Had any thoughts on that bow for my son?
Rollie
Give me a shout


----------



## dc1502

I will be adding a take down recurve build to this thread in the next few weeks. Anyone shooting trad gear still here?


----------



## Texican89

Yup the one you sold me. I need to buy some strings from you.


----------



## dc1502

Texican89 said:


> Yup the one you sold me. I need to buy some strings from you.


 Call me and I can build you one this week...........DC


----------



## Texican89

Pm sent


----------

